# What's your best promotional tool?



## GouRonin (Aug 18, 2002)

What have you got going for you that brings the students in?

What do you do that keeps them?

How do you promote a seminar, camp, or other special class?

Hash up those past experiences folks and have at it!


----------



## arnisador (Oct 5, 2002)

Lots of tools are available from NAPMA.


----------

